# ViP-612 First Impressions



## kbdrand

Am I missing something? Where are people discussing the VIP612? I'm interested in possibly replacing a VIP211 with a 612 but I don't see a forum for it.


----------



## Ken Green

kbdrand said:


> Am I missing something? Where are people discussing the VIP612? I'm interested in possibly replacing a VIP211 with a 612 but I don't see a forum for it.


The 612 is a brand new receiver...just released on 2/1...I'm certain the forum we get setup shortly.  
From what I've read about it, it is the same as a 622/722, but only runs 1 TV.
In the mean-while, there is some good information in Tech Portal:
http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/612.shtml


----------



## avidday

I have a 612 being installed today. I'll let you know how it works once I've used it a bit.


----------



## Ron Barry

Yes... Please provide your experiences with the 612.... As for a forum.... The Moderators have not discussed this in detail yet, but given its close ties to the 612 and 722 I would expect to handle support discussions in this forum. 

Be great if you could post some pictures AvidDay and also some thoughts of the unit... If you have any 622/722 experience, it would be interesting to hear about how the unit functions differently. 

One of the things I think people would like to here ("Me for example") is with the lack of PIP functionality are you able to swap between tuners and get the buffering effect or is that not in the box.


----------



## langlin

Just got installed VIP 612 one hour ago, there are some differences from my 622
1. seperate screen ratio controls for SD nd HD
2. No weather channel "on the eights"
3. has the annoying "your not on sat" banner on the rf output.
4. Channel Banner has different info.

Will post others as I find them.


----------



## Ken Green

Tech lists a Full Phase spool of s/w L4.71 to all ViP612 locations, effective today. 

Langlin,
What happens when you press Swap while viewing Live TV?


----------



## Ron Barry

The 64K question.... 

Also if you can provide some screen shots of the differences.. that would be cool.


----------



## langlin

ok will do Ron later tonight, 

Ken I think that the PIP is a function of "2" outputs and although this unit has the same 3 tuners, it only has one output. The Swap, PIP and Positions buttons seem to be inactive. While recording two shows from satellite I can select either to view from the guide menu but cannot "Swap". With the 622 the swap is a better way because it's instant "just switching between the two outputs.
Also in the guide menu it shows which input is recording( 1 and 2) but when looking at the DVR listing it show them both assigned to output 1 so it seems that the "output" is 1.


----------



## avidday

Ron Barry said:


> One of the things I think people would like to here ("Me for example") is with the lack of PIP functionality are you able to swap between tuners and get the buffering effect or is that not in the box.


First of all, let me say this is my first DVR, so I'm learning new things all the time. I so far recorded one SD show just as a test and it recorded on the second tuner while I watched another channel. On my 42" Sharp LCD, the guide and menus look at LOT sharper than the old 211 receiver and the SD channels look somewhat sharper. I have to say that so far, I'm please with the box from that standpoint. I have, however, managed to make the box lock up one time so far while switching around between hi-def channels and had to reset. I have also had a REALLY hard time setting up my Harmony Remote to control the box. I finally have it set up using the VIP 622 presets in the Harmony app.

I have not seen anywhere in the menus or the manual on how to switch between the tuners. What do you mean by the buffering effect? Do you mean joining in on a show as it's being recorded and start watching at the beginning while it's still recording? If you can clarify what you mean and how it might be accomplished, I can test it for you.

It does lack the PiP functionality, which I had hoped it would include given the dual tuner setup. Perhaps a software update in the future will enable it.

A quick question: The manual says something about enabling special features by hooking it up to the ethernet connection, but I can't find anything on the Tech Portal about it. I have it hooked up to ethernet due to my Xbox 360 already have a wire run for it, but I haven't seen anything unusual in the menus that would lead me to believe it's anything special.


----------



## Ron Barry

What I am talking about is the Fact that with the 622 you can use the Swap button and swap between Two of the three tuners. Each one has an hour buffer. 

With the 612, as I was afraid off you cannot do this. Hmmmm I sure hope this does not spawn 100s of DLB threads like the D* side of the fence, but I believe this might be a limitation of the 612. 

It is possible that this might change in a future update like anything but it appears out of the box you cannot toggle between the tuners. Does not manual have any mention of this. 

Special features hooking it up to ethernet would be DishOnline, and possible the upcoming Online scheduling features.

I am sure the reason you could not set up using your Harmony was because the 612 was just released. If you return to the Web site in a few weeks I am sure their will be a profile available.


----------



## Ron Barry

langlin said:


> ok will do Ron later tonight.


Thanks that would be much appreciated langlin.... Also after having played with it for a few days it would be great to get some impressions of the reliability and anything else you find out about it...

I plan on possible getting one for one of my rooms and any opinions would be most welcome.. You too avidday. Appears you guys are the first kids on the block with a new toy.


----------



## avidday

I've now had it about 3 hours and had 2 lockups requiring a system reset. The second one occurred when it auto-tuned to Lost at 8pm EST. There was a picture, no sound and the title info display at the top of the screen was perpetually displayed. The box would not respond to the remote at all. 

I think it may need a software update.


----------



## boylehome

avidday said:


> I've now had it about 3 hours and had 2 lockups requiring a system reset. The second one occurred when it auto-tuned to Lost at 8pm EST. There was a picture, no sound and the title info display at the top of the screen was perpetually displayed. The box would not respond to the remote at all.
> 
> I think it may need a software update.


What software version is it using? Tech. Portal shows L471 spooling today.


----------



## avidday

boylehome said:


> What software version is it using? Tech. Portal shows L471 spooling today.


L470

I assume I'll get the new version tonight then. Cool.

Where do you find when the newest version is coming out?


----------



## Ken Green

http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechDepo.shtml
Click on Tech Update


----------



## langlin

Here's my first take on the 612

The menu is very like the 622:









DSL connected automatic thru my Homeplug:









They added back the banner when off sat on the remote:









and they have added the ability to set both the SD and HD aspects by using the "PAGE" up and down. It seems that if you are viewing on a 4x3 set you need to make sure you're viewing the SD feed of Satellite delivered locals or the picture doesn't fill the screen. Viewing a actual OTA signal, it works fine.









The PIP is not a feature and you cannot "Swap" between the tuners. It seems to be exactly what I want for a Master Bedroom set as it only has one output channel my only fear is that since it will not be as popular as the 722 as we go forward, will they keep up the software as needed. My only regret with the 510 was not that it only had one output but that the two output version 522 got all the upgrades and the 510 had to wait two years for NBR.


----------



## langlin

My VIP612 has 470 software and it is veeeeery slow to respond to commands compared to the 622 and hopefully that will get better with upgrades.. 

I would certainly not want it to be my only receiver because it would not feed a distribution system very well for a whole house with only one output but it works well as a second receiver with a 622 or 722.


----------



## langlin

I got L4.71 last night and notice a new feature that might have been there before but I didn't see it, the 612 can now record directly on the EHD (or ERD as E* seems to call it now). 

My 622 cannot do this and I don't have a 722 but I think it is the same as 622.

I have not tried to move my EHD from the 622, I don't know if it's allowed yet????


----------



## BobaBird

I think that refers to PocketDISH. Did you try it with an EHD?


----------



## boylehome

langlin said:


> I got L4.71 last night and notice a new feature that might have been there before but I didn't see it, the 612 can now record directly on the EHD (or ERD as E* seems to call it now).
> 
> My 622 cannot do this and I don't have a 722 but I think it is the same as 622.
> 
> I have not tried to move my EHD from the 622, I don't know if it's allowed yet????


This is External Recording Device, like the portable devices used to view the program from. This will not work for External Hard Disk. It would be a great feature to have. The 622 and 722 have this feature.


----------



## langlin

You're right, I don't have an extra HD to try and I jumped to a conclusion but I don't have the option to set up an ERD on my 622 menu that can find and when the menu is different I thought it was something new........sorry


----------



## langlin

Well maybe it is something new in 471:

Here's the menu from the tech portal
http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/612.shtml

Menu 6-1-6 doesn't show an ERD setup


----------



## Tron2008

avidday said:


> I've now had it about 3 hours and had 2 lockups requiring a system reset.
> I think it may need a software update.


Just received my new 612 box this morning and as of 9:00 pm it's already locked up 4 times. Not good. What causes it to lock up is not repeatable and it even happened a few minutes ago after reading this thread and trying to see what software update I had (L471).

I'm not new to Dish or DVRs (had 2 prior). I am new to the HD side of Dish. I know this is a new model but come on, lock ups 4 times in one day is NOT acceptable. I also do notice a lot of delay or hesitation when trying to view the EPG or change channels. I assume the longer delay in switching channels may be because of the larger HD data but don't know for sure.

I even had a goofy EPG video window 'shift' (two previews on top of each other, shifted horizontally slightly) when setting the guide to the widest view of programs with video. Changed it to the lowest setting then back again and it seems to be OK now.

Finally, I do have the phone line looked up properly and can see the caller ID but every time it tries to dial out or test the phone line I get an error.

So far I've been pretty happy with my many years of Dish Network and DVR experiences but this isn't sitting well. I'll wait until tomorrow to see if there are any updates overnight. Once you see television in HD you want more and don't want the extra hassles like this! Plus I don't want any interruptions during LOST either!

Any other experiences like this would be nice to see.


----------



## otakujoe

So far my ViP-612 has frozen about 10 times in the first two days. It happens when I tune to a different channel. I then get the video, but no audio, and the info banner stays. The remote and front buttons are then non-responsive. If I wait, the box resets, does the "Acquiring Signal" thing, then re-tunes to the channel it froze on. I hope peaking the 129 helps. I say that because it SEEMS to happen on HD channels as far as I've noticed, and I have what I feel is low signal levels on the 129. I will say tho that the picture on my Aquos on the HDMI is absolutely beautiful! Wish the box supported 1080p LOL.


----------



## langlin

I've only had one "freeze and reboot" and that was the first day with 470 but I have seen several times "aquiring satellite" screen for split second when changing channels. Seems like a bug, I have a strong signal on all satellites.


----------



## otakujoe

Update: Peaked the 129. Raised my signal from around 20 to about 40. Did not fix problem. Observed freezing while changing to TNT HD. Box reset itself. Once it was back up I changed from TNT HD to Discovery HD via the guide and it froze right away again. This kinda sucks  . I am going to continue troubleshooting.


----------



## boylehome

otakujoe said:


> Update: Peaked the 129. Raised my signal from around 20 to about 40. Did not fix problem. Observed freezing while changing to TNT HD. Box reset itself. Once it was back up I changed from TNT HD to Discovery HD via the guide and it froze right away again. This kinda sucks  . I am going to continue troubleshooting.


If you haven't tried this, do a power cord reboot (leave it unplugged for 30 seconds). Once it is up and running do a fresh Check Switch ( 6 > 1 > 1 > Check Switch > Test). After it finishes the test, exit to live TV so it can download the EPG. Once the EPG is finished downloading let it sit idle for about 5 minutes.


----------



## otakujoe

I had not tried what you suggest. I do remember skipping the guide download the first time around. I unplugged the receiver for 15 minutes, waited for it to do its reboot stuff, which takes several minutes. Waited for the "Acquiring Satellite Signal" to finish. Once I was watching live TV, I waited 5 minutes then did the Check Switch . It checked OK across the board. Once I canceled out of the menu, it did its guide download and I left it go uninterrupted. I waited 5 minutes and then began switching HD channels via the guide. Every time, I waited until the channel was fully up and the info bar to go away. After a dozen or so tries, I got another freeze  . Maybe I have a bad receiver. I am going to swap receivers with someone else who has a 612 to see if it could be my TV or LNBF causing the problem. I highly doubt it is either item but I read of some weird glitches with HDMI/HDCP on other devices from time to time. I am going to try component video to test.

Update:

Unplugged HDMI. Ran on component for a while. Changed channels for several minutes. Could not replicate problem. Unplugged TV end of HDMI and re-connected both ends. Now I cannot replicate problem . I will update again later.

Update:

It froze again. I was exiting Dish Home to Discovery HD. Even waited 5+ minutes and it did not reboot automatically. Reset from front. I am thinking about getting a 622 instead.


----------



## avidday

I'm getting tons of freezes too, no idea why, plus I get stutters while just watching TV. I don't think my software ever updated either.

UPDATE: Technician coming to my house this morning to "check the hard drive." I seriously doubt that is the problem, but we'll see. Also, the problem occurs even more frequently with the L471 software update.


----------



## Tron2008

Mine is still locking up and I even had an error message about the hard drive and a critical error. Reset the box and I can play back the recordings on disk and some channels now come in but others don't (acquiring signal). When it came back for a while I went to the guide and tried moving up the guide a few channels then the guide 'stuck' in the scrolling mode and had to restart again.

Now I get a switch error. Hooked the cable into another DVR and the signal strength is fine and I get channels (although not HD, not a HD box).

As far as any of us 'troubleshooting' issues it seems there is either a problem with the design of the system or some sort of software problem. I know for me when I pay good money for something I want it to work right out of the box. I'm too busy to be a repair man!

Plus, I also noticed that on ABC last Thursday night the picture was skipping a bit. Looked like a slow motion effect. I'm putting a call into Dish right now.


----------



## phrelin

So it looks like they didn't just take a working 622 or 722, remove the second output, and voila a working machine. Of course, my first 722 didn't work either and some in other threads seem to indicate theirs didn't either. Maybe they need to license some software/hardware design from somebody.


----------



## Chilli_Dog

My mother-in-law just upgraded to this DVR and has had a lot of problems with lockups. We tried switching from HDMI to component, but this didn't really help. It locked up on her the next day. When this happens, she can't change channels and the box won't power off. Power cord reboots don't seem to help much, either.

She's pretty upset, because her previous SD setup was very reliable. My explanations of being on "the bleeding edge" haven't really helped much, either.  Anyway, for those of you who are having similar issues, I feel for you. Being a DirecTV customer, there have been times when I've wanted to throw my HR20 through the window. However, it has finally stablized -- pretty much -- and I'm sure the ViP-612 will as well. Good luck to everyone here...


----------



## P Smith

Any taker out there would post internal pictures ?

For those who get those frozen DVR - could you check numbers in Counters section after each freeze ?


----------



## langlin

Is there a particular counter to check?


----------



## Ron Barry

Look at counters 4 through 7 if it is the same as the 722/622 counter list.


----------



## Tron2008

Called Dish last night in frustration and they said that there are fully aware of the issues most of us are experiencing. The tech said that the developers are working on the software patches and they hopefully will have a new version to download shortly. She was nice and from what I could tell Dish already has a database of problems for the model.

Known Issue: A phone line that was off hook or in use a lot. Our phone system displayed "In Use" for up to 3 or 4 hours at a time.
Solution: Disable caller ID...then wait for software patch!

Known Issue: Various lock ups including the infamous non-stop scrolling guide.
Solution: Seems that sometimes a soft reset will work but suggested the hard reset (unplug, wait 15 minutes then plug back in again)...then wait for software patch!

Known Issue: Stuttering video.
Solution: Just wait for software patch!

JK


----------



## langlin

Thanks to James Long's instructions, I found that the L4.71 software for the VIP612 has the "pop up" feature for favorites. Originally Posted by James Long



> Step 1 - Wait for L4.71 to be targeted to and downloaded by your receiver.
> 
> Step 2 - Press MENU-8-3 to go to favorites
> You should have a "Guide Selection" option next to your favorite lists ... one saying Guide Button (selected by default) and one saying Guide Popup - If you don't have this selection you don't have L4.49 ... return to step 1.
> 
> Step 3 - Select "Guide Popup" then select DONE
> 
> Step 4 - Press the "GUIDE" button on your remote to enter the guide


Now every time you press the GUIDE button instead of flipping through the guides sequentially you will be presented with a menu. You can still press GUIDE over and over until you get to the menu you want, then select (without going to the word FAVORITES) or arrow to the list you want.


----------



## P Smith

L4.49 is FW for ViP622/722, but the thread dedicated to ViP612. 
Why you posting it here ?


----------



## ChuckA

He said L4.71 not L4.49. I assume that is the current level for a 612.


----------



## P Smith

Then why this ? "Step 1 - Wait for *L4.49 *to be targeted to and downloaded by your receiver."


----------



## Ron Barry

Because Langlin is using the instructions James gave for the 622 and the 622/722 requires that version for this feature. It appears Langlin was making 612 users aware they current have the version and here is the instructions to use it... Guess he forgot to remove that step.


----------



## Mikey

Ron Barry said:


> Because Langlin is using the instructions James gave for the 622 and the 622/722 requires that version for this feature. It appears Langlin was making 612 users aware they current have the version and here is the instructions to use it... Guess he forgot to remove that step.


He could have put James' instructions in a quote box to be really clear. But we know what the intent was anyway.


----------



## Ron Barry

Hopefully Langlin does not mind. I update it to make it a bit clearer for the L4.71/612 Group.. Good find Langlin.


----------



## langlin

Sorry for the confusion, I was trying not to plagiarize James's post so I copied his instructions and gave him credit. I was taught not to change someone words when quoting. I did not want to take credit for the find because I wouldn't have found it without James's post. Thanks for the fix, Ron.


----------



## BobaBird

If anyone still has L470, can you see if it has the favorites pop up?


----------



## langlin

Another new find for the VIP 612 is that it passes through the OTA antenna feed to the RF output when "turned off", I guess this is only important until the analog shutdown next year but it's nice to be able to watch analog OTA on the TV tuner for now. This is the same as the 510 worked. It should also be noted that the modulator on the 612 is limited to channels 3 and 4, which is a little disappointing to lose some of that flexability and my next quest will be to determine if the RF has BTSC stereo, I can't find it in the book so I'll have to test it unless someone else knows?


----------



## tnsprin

langlin said:


> Another new find for the VIP 612 is that it passes through the OTA antenna feed to the RF output when "turned off", I guess this is only important until the analog shutdown next year but it's nice to be able to watch analog OTA on the TV tuner for now. This is the same as the 510 worked. It should also be noted that the modulator on the 612 is limited to channels 3 and 4, which is a little disappointing to lose some of that flexability and my next quest will be to determine if the RF has BTSC stereo, I can't find it in the book so I'll have to test it unless someone else knows?


Note that from you say it will pass it will the OTA signal. If so this should include passing digital ATSC signals on to the TV tuner. Be nice if someone can confirm.


----------



## Chilli_Dog

When setting up the DVR for my in-laws, I was hoping to integrate digital OTA with the satellite channels so they would not have to switch inputs all the time. However, I was unsuccessful at doing this. Stations that came in rock solid through the TV's tuner were breaking up badly through the DVR. 

Their setup is not ideal. They're trying to pull in some distant stations through an amplified indoor antenna. I believe multipath may be an issue on a couple of channels as well. However, they never really had any reception problems until I hooked the antenna into the DVR. The tuner inside their LG plasma really seems to blow the DVR's away (which doesn't totally surprise me since LG has a pretty good reputation in this area).

Just curious as to what everyone else's experiences were with OTA. Also would like to know who makes Dish's OTA tuners.


----------



## langlin

tnsprin said:


> Note that from you say it will pass it will the OTA signal. If so this should include passing digital ATSC signals on to the TV tuner. Be nice if someone can confirm.


I know it does in fact pass the ATSC on to the tv but my question is does the 612 generate BTSC stereo from the satellite signal like the 622 does for it's TV2 output? That I don't know yet!


----------



## langlin

Got new FW L4.72 o my VIP612 last night, maybe it fixed the freezing problem? I have not had a problem yet. Hope all who have had the problem will report.


----------



## Sandman

Whats the latest on the 612 freeze ups, has 471 resolved the problem, or are they continuing

Bob


----------



## langlin

Yes, Bob, I was wondering that also. The current is actually 472 and I have not had any freeze up since I got the downoad on February 26. I was hoping to hear from all the others too but no one has said. Maybe I should have opened a new thread?


----------



## Sandman

I want to get a 612 to replace a 301, but after the nightmares I has with a 222 I do not want to be on the leading edge of technology again, was hoping the 612 would be a stable as my 722

Bob


----------



## Hutch123

I now have L462 and had one freeze up yesterday and one guide loop(scrolling won't stop). It is certainly better than the first box I had. Of course that could be due to the software change. 

During one of the many calls I have made this month to CSR I was told the scrolling issue could be related to interference. What do you guys think? 

I will also have to say that my calls to CSR's have been really pleasant. Got a new dish installed and now don't have the signal strength issues I was having. 

Does anyone know when this receiver is going to have the EHD enabled. I seem to remember hearing something about that. Oh I know -- soon.


----------



## new612user

Sandman said:


> Whats the latest on the 612 freeze ups, has 471 resolved the problem, or are they continuing
> 
> Bob


--------
Bob, sadly, they are continuing. For a while I was blaming myself for missing something, but on the 3rd call to Dish someone admitted to me that they are dealing with a known problem that they thought release 472 would have fixed, but mine was installed Tuesday 26Feb with that version and I'm rebooting along with the rest. I can say that today, Sunday, there has been no problem at all -so far- with my 612 but the 472 release is still showing on the screen. Could they have snuck a fix "under the radar"? Hope so, but not holding my breath.


----------



## langlin

Hutch123 said:


> I
> Does anyone know when this receiver is going to have the EHD enabled. I seem to remember hearing something about that. Oh I know -- soon.


I thought it was enabled, I haven't tried it, I only have one EHD and it's on my 622. Have you tried to use it?


----------



## Sandman

new612user said:


> --------
> Bob, sadly, they are continuing. For a while I was blaming myself for missing something, but on the 3rd call to Dish someone admitted to me that they are dealing with a known problem that they thought release 472 would have fixed, but mine was installed Tuesday 26Feb with that version and I'm rebooting along with the rest. I can say that today, Sunday, there has been no problem at all -so far- with my 612 but the 472 release is still showing on the screen. Could they have snuck a fix "under the radar"? Hope so, but not holding my breath.


This is bad news, how can Dish produce a 622/722 is basically flawless and then produce a 612 that is plauged with bugs, I went thru this with a 222 and not looking for the same problems again, man I want a 612 to get around the 2 tuner/phone line 
scenario but...

Bob


----------



## langlin

Bob, for what it's worth, my 612 has worked flawlessly for 5 days now since the download of L4.72, only problem has been that it is slower to respond than the 622 but it has recorded 3 to 4 hrs each day without a hitch.


----------



## Ron Barry

Sandman said:


> This is bad news, how can Dish produce a 622/722 is basically flawless and then produce a 612 that is plauged with bugs, I went thru this with a 222 and not looking for the same problems again, man I want a 612 to get around the 2 tuner/phone line
> scenario but...
> 
> Bob


Bob,

Go back to the original posts of the 622/722 forum. Usually when a product is first released there is what I term a stablization period. Until it gets out into the field it takes a few updates to get the code base pretty solid... This also can happen after a release that introduces a lot of new features....

This happend when the 622 was released also.... Not so much with the 722 but the 722 is functionally the same as the 622 so I would expect a more solid release.

Personally if you are easily frustrated, I would wait a few months before jumping on a 612 to give it time to iron out the "in the wild" bugs.


----------



## Sandman

langlin said:


> Bob, for what it's worth, my 612 has worked flawlessly for 5 days now since the download of L4.72, only problem has been that it is slower to respond than the 622 but it has recorded 3 to 4 hrs each day without a hitch.


Thanks for the update and Ron you are right on, I will be patient and sit back and see where this receiver goes and wait for the bugs to get worked out.

Bob


----------



## avidday

I have software version L472 and the lockups have not stopped and do not appear to have even slowed at all. I notice now that several channels have the picture/sound out of sync and the sound stuttering is happening even more often. It's possible that this "fix" actually made my situation worse.

I hope this is fixed soon or else I'll call and demand to be upgraded to a 722.


----------



## richz

My 612 had a lot of problems. I was trying to use the HDMI output but it worked poorly. After about 15 minutes the audio would become very distorted in digital sound kind of way, not traditional distortion. Sometimes instead of distorting the audio would just go away. A simple reset would fix it, at least for another fifteen minutes or so. The analog audio output was unaffected. I complained to Dish and got a 722 which is working fine. They have the usual new bug issues to deal with on the 612 and I did not have the patience to wait around while they fixed it.


----------



## SpikedRocker

I am having the freeze up issues and no audio out of HDMI. Freeze ups seem to happen when I try to go through the guide too fast or try to search for programs.


----------



## Ron Barry

My gut tells me SpikedRocker that the issues is more of a guide timing issue than related to HDMI... Can you reproduce this pretty easy.. If so, what are the steps?


----------



## SpikedRocker

I know the freeze has nothing to do with the HDMI. Its just an additional problem.


----------



## new612user

As opposed to earlier observations, my 612 problems do continue unabated. It's to the point that I too am about to call and demand a 722. There is no excuse to keep selling a unit when they know full well that it is faulty - that's hard to forgive.
But under the "be careful what you ask for" adage, what is the downside to a 722? Is it more per month, or would they charge more upfront, and is that phone line more important with that set? Just looking for a little direction here. If all we ever did was change channels, the 612 would work acceptably.


----------



## boylehome

new612user said:


> As opposed to earlier observations, my 612 problems do continue unabated. It's to the point that I too am about to call and demand a 722. There is no excuse to keep selling a unit when they know full well that it is faulty - that's hard to forgive.
> But under the "be careful what you ask for" adage, what is the downside to a 722? Is it more per month, or would they charge more upfront, and is that phone line more important with that set? Just looking for a little direction here. If all we ever did was change channels, the 612 would work acceptably.


new612user,
What software version is the 612 using?


----------



## Kip

I just got the new 612 last week and have noticed one recurring odd issue and one tremendously ridiculous issue.

First, occasionally while simply watching something, the channel will switch to something else or the "info" will appear on the screen or some other equally odd behavior will occur. It seems like a cat is playing with the remote, but I don't have a cat and the remote is simply sitting on the table.

Second, when I press "TV", then "power", then "SAT" then "power", the input on the TV switches to DVI. However, the installation guys put the HD/DVR receiver into Component 1. So then when I press "TV" and change input from DVI to Comp 1, I can see the picture, but a message on the screen tells me that I'm in "TV" mode and to press "SAT" to control the receiver. So when I press "SAT" the input on my TV switches back to DVI and I can't see any image again! It's a vicious circle!

My first work around was to avoid using the remote to control the TV, but that kind of defeats the purpose of a remote. So I called Dish Network's customer service and their fix was to place my hand over the end of the remote so the TV wouldn't pick up the IR signal. I expressed my view that I found it extremely rinky-dink that I have all this high-tech equipment, yet in order to use it, I have to place my hand over the end of the remote.

I purchased my HD TV directly from Dish Network about 4 years ago. I can't believe that their equipment isn't compatible with itself. I can't imagine what issue s the remote might have with a non-Dish TV.


----------



## SpikedRocker

My 612 issues are continuing and the freezing has effected some of my DVR recordings. I just got off customer service...they told me there is nothing they can do to help me. No replacement reciever, no discounts, no promises that it will be fixed anytime soon. The money I invested into this reciever has gone down the hole (if I knew the problems were this bad I would have gone with the 622) and my time of the 2 year contract has me tied to the bed while DishNetwork screws me (sorry for the vulgarity but this is issue is wrong). If anyone has any ideas let me know!


----------



## new612user

boylehome said:


> new612user,
> What software version is the 612 using?


 I've got the L472 version. According to Customer Service, it was downloaded 2 Mondays ago on 25March, just before my 612 was installed on 26March. I dutifully turn it off when I'm not watching, hoping in vain that I'll see L473 or higher when I turn it back on, but no luck so far. I really want to call them and yell and demand a 722 as a replacement, but I'm not sure that even it is trouble-free. The dishonesty of Dish deliberately selling something this faulty is quite disappointing. I'm actively looking to see what DirecTV has to offer.


----------



## Ron Barry

I know you are frustrated new612user... How do you know that Dish is deliberately selling something that is Faulty. The 612 was just recently released and based on past experience there is some period of what I term is "In the wild stabilization". Issues are always found when you deploy something more widespread and from what i can tell this is no different that other receivers I have had or read about after initial release. 

As for the 722, well people seem to have good luck with the box but no box is trouble free and if anyone try to tell you that run the other way. The box may be trouble free for a large percentage of people but there will always be that percentage of people that experience issues and to them the box is junk. 

What we try to do here is try and document the issues as much in detail as possible and hopefully someone might suggest something that is helpful or an E* engineer will see a trend and jump on the issue... 

I am going to start a 612 Vip L4.42 discussion thread and I suggest people with 612s post the issues they are having.. More details the better and remember.. this is a "No Bash" forum so we try and keep to details around the issues. 

Also... Welcome to DBSTalk.


----------



## langlin

Kip said:


> I just got the new 612 last week and have noticed one recurring odd issue and one tremendously ridiculous issue.
> 
> My first work around was to avoid using the remote to control the TV, but that kind of defeats the purpose of a remote. So I called Dish Network's customer service and their fix was to place my hand over the end of the remote so the TV wouldn't pick up the IR signal. I expressed my view that I found it extremely rinky-dink that I have all this high-tech equipment, yet in order to use it, I have to place my hand over the end of the remote.


I think you can solve your problem by simply changing the remote address for the SAT commands, then the TV should not see them. The instructions for this are in your manual.


----------



## new612user

Ron, the only thing I know is that L722 was a software download to fix a known issue, and they tried to fix that known issue the same day I ordered my 612. If it was a known issue, it tells me that Dish was aware that it was shipping faulty equipment. How could it be otherwise?
NEVERTHELESS - I just got off the phone with "Chuck" in Tech Support and he tells me that a new software download should be available sometime this evening, 6 March. Perhaps "our long national nightmare is over". Keep all fingers crossed.


----------



## Tron2008

Does anyone else have a problem with stuttering video when watching ABC's LOST in HD? Seems that my HD signal is fine for ABC outside of a few prime time shows like LOST. It's very annoying and I can't seem to find anything else about it on the Internet. It's like it's in slow motion.

This is my second 612 box. First one was a dog right of the gate and eventually had a hard drive failure. The new one seems to lock up less and is a little more quiet. First one had a fan "hum" that was a bit annoying when the room was quiet at night.

I agree with the fact that sometimes new technology and/or products can experience weird problems that don't arise during development. Being in engineering I've seen this time and time again. However, the problems most of us experience here pretty in-your-face. Not like were trying to perform a task or menu sequence that's obscure. Scrolling through guides and changing channels is basic.

I called a bunch of times and Dish tech support was great. However I expressed my frustration and while they didn't offer it immediately, I strongly requested I get something in return for all the downtime I had with my receiver. They eventually gave me a month of HD programming for free (paying non-HD cost). It's not Earth shattering but it only right. If I can't experience a reliable HD product I should not have to pay for it.


----------



## Ron Barry

Boy.. Just don't know how to answer that one... I will try and put in into prospective... Windows, Linux and Mac all ship with known issues. In fact, ever piece of software released to date that I am aware of has shipped with known issues but most don't ship with any major known issues (That they are aware of).

Also.. the known issue you are experience might seem to the CSR to be the same issues that they are aware of but in fact is not... 

Example... My box is rebooting.. 
Answer.. Yes that is a known issue and we a pushing an update tomorrow.

In the example above, no root cause or series of steps is given though an association is made by the CSR. I am not saying this is case in your situation, but I am always skeptical when someone states that a CSR has indicated a particular issue is known and there is a fix for it. 

The other possibility is that the issues was not known until after the boxes and software was released and therefore the fix depends a lot on the ability to reproduce the issues and root cause it. Actually that is where this forum comes in.. That is why I always say.. the more details around issues "Specially Reboot freeze types the better"

I think the best thing to do is base line people's experiences with L4.73 and go from there. I do hope that your experience improves with the Vip-612.

Well I am starting to wonder off base here into software quality type discussions so I will leave it at that.. Would really be interested in your experiences post L4.72.


----------



## Ron Barry

Tron2008 said:


> I agree with the fact that sometimes new technology and/or products can experience weird problems that don't arise during development. Being in engineering I've seen this time and time again. However, the problems most of us experience here pretty in-your-face. Not like were trying to perform a task or menu sequence that's obscure. Scrolling through guides and changing channels is basic.
> 
> I called a bunch of times and Dish tech support was great. However I expressed my frustration and while they didn't offer it immediately, I strongly requested I get something in return for all the downtime I had with my receiver. They eventually gave me a month of HD programming for free (paying non-HD cost). It's not Earth shattering but it only right. If I can't experience a reliable HD product I should not have to pay for it.


Fully agree Tron... The other possibility (This happend with the 622 when released) a bad batch of receivers were shipped. I received one and had a lot of rebooting while others had minimal. Over time.. A pattern formed and it was apparent that a production problem had occurred. People swapped boxes and low and behold all was good.

I don't think we are even close to coming to the conclusion that conclusion here, but something to watch for trends...

Like I said in my last post.... WOuld love the feedback after L4.73 arrives to the boxes.


----------



## Kip

langlin said:


> I think you can solve your problem by simply changing the remote address for the SAT commands, then the TV should not see them. The instructions for this are in your manual.


Did that twice with different service reps. It didn't work.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor

I missed the remote issue - can someone fill me in? I'm sorry if this sounds lazy, but there's 4 pages to read here. Thanks.


----------



## P Smith

No, we will wait when you finally start reading the thread.


----------



## Kip

I corrected the remote receiver/TV incompatibility issue I was having. First, I noticed that the 612 has a HDMI output, so I looked up and purchased a HDMI/DVI cable from Blue Jeans Cable.

I unplugged the component cables between the receiver and TV monitor that the DISH rep installed and connected the HDMI/DVI cable. I then connected the audio cables to the DVI audio on the monitor. After a power cord reboot on the receiver, I pressed the SAT button on the remote and the monitor tuned to DVI input which contained the receiver signal. Problem solved.


----------



## Sunnyatthebeach

Hutch123 said:


> I now have L462 and had one freeze up yesterday and one guide loop(scrolling won't stop). It is certainly better than the first box I had. Of course that could be due to the software change.
> 
> During one of the many calls I have made this month to CSR I was told the scrolling issue could be related to interference. What do you guys think?
> 
> I will also have to say that my calls to CSR's have been really pleasant. Got a new dish installed and now don't have the signal strength issues I was having.
> 
> Does anyone know when this receiver is going to have the EHD enabled. I seem to remember hearing something about that. Oh I know -- soon.


Yesterday I installed a 612 with software L473 and in the first half hour of use I encountered the guide-loop problem where scrolling would not stop and the unit would not respond to any commands from the remote. Had to reboot.


----------



## avidday

Got L473 - Still getting lock-ups when changing channels. Scrolling in guide for several seconds occasonally causes the picture to go out until you reboot the receiver, but more often the picture blinks out for a second and you can continue. I have never had the continuous scrolling bug.

HD Recordings right now are basically slideshows (may be due to signal loss on 129 according to rep since I've lost that satellite altogether on my 211, service call placed, also may be responsible for "audio pops" or momentary sound losses on HD channels on 129).


----------



## jb240z

After 10+ years with D*, I placed an order for Dish today. I wanted 2 HD-DVR's, so I was going to get a 722 and a 612. The sales guy told me the 612 is not available until "sometime in April" because it is out of stock. Sounds like damage control to me. 
Maybe that's a good thing?


----------



## Ken Green

jb240z said:


> After 10+ years with D*, I placed an order for Dish today. I wanted 2 HD-DVR's, so I was going to get a 722 and a 612. The sales guy told me the 612 is not available until "sometime in April" because it is out of stock. Sounds like damage control to me.
> Maybe that's a good thing?


Hi jb :welcome_s 
The ViP612 is out-of-stock and due in mid-April


----------



## karvy

I ordered a 612 from a reseller on Monday. He just called and said they are in stock and mine is on the way.


----------



## Quakeman

We got the 612 about two weeks ago. When it works, it's great. The DVR interface is very easy to use, and we have been using that feature a lot. It may be my imagination, but the picture quality seems to be a bit better than my old 211. I used to get little white dots in dark images, and the 612 does not seem to do that.

We've had similar freezeup problems to what have been described here. At the start of American Idol Tuesday, it froze up for about 10 minutes. Not a signal issue, because it worked on our old 301.

Today, we got message 061 stating that it was searching for vital information. That started about 10:30 this morning, we left it on, came back about 1:30 p.m., and it was still stuck. I went ahead and turned it off and restarted, and it seems to be working now.

Software Version 473, for all you playing along at home.


----------



## avidday

avidday said:


> Got L473 - Still getting lock-ups when changing channels. Scrolling in guide for several seconds occasonally causes the picture to go out until you reboot the receiver, but more often the picture blinks out for a second and you can continue. I have never had the continuous scrolling bug.
> 
> HD Recordings right now are basically slideshows (may be due to signal loss on 129 according to rep since I've lost that satellite altogether on my 211, service call placed, also may be responsible for "audio pops" or momentary sound losses on HD channels on 129).


Continuation from my post above:

Repair tech fixed my satellite loss issue. It seems you can't have the power inserter on the same coax line that feeds the 612, for whatever reason. My old setup (2-211's and 2-311's) worked fine for a year without an inserter and so did this setup (612, 211, 2-311's) without it. But they say that I have to have it so it's on one of the 311 lines now and everything is great...

...that is, except the 612 locking up constantly. It just locked while I was playing back a recorded SD movie and 4 reboots via the front switch just returned errors with 004 in the corner and it telling me to change channels using the remote or the guide (which didn't work). After a 30-sec unplug reboot, it finally came back up.

Software L473... still a piece of junk.


----------



## Ken Green

avidday said:


> Repair tech fixed my satellite loss issue. It seems you can't have the power inserter on the same coax line that feeds the 612, for whatever reason. My old setup (2-211's and 2-311's) worked fine for a year without an inserter and so did this setup (612, 211, 2-311's) without it. But they say that I have to have it so it's on one of the 311 lines now and everything is great...


I believe it is more of a case that the power inserter must be on port 1 of the DPP44 switch whenever any 6xx/7xx receiver is in the configuration.
I have my 612 on port 1 along with the power inserter on the second DPP44, and a 622 on port 1 along with the power inserter on the first DPP44.
IIRC, the installation instructions for the DPP44 switch specify the power inserter is to be on port 1.


----------



## avidday

Ken Green said:


> I believe it is more of a case that the power inserter must be on port 1 of the DPP44 switch whenever any 6xx/7xx receiver is in the configuration.
> I have my 612 on port 1 along with the power inserter on the second DPP44, and a 622 on port 1 along with the power inserter on the first DPP44.
> IIRC, the installation instructions for the DPP44 switch specify the power inserter is to be on port 1.


The 612 was on port 1 with the inserter. He moved the 311 to port 1 and put the inserter on it. For some reason I was dropping satellites with the 612 on the same port as the inserter, which was even causing problems on my 211 on port 2 or 3 (I forget which). Once it was moved, everything is golden. Mine worked fine from February 7th until earlier this week and then the problem started suddenly for no apparent reason.

One of the things the tech mentioned is a diplexer that may need to be installed if the receiver is a dual tuner using a separater on port 1. My setup didn't have a diplexer. It was easier (and cheaper?) to just move it to a single tuner line and swap inputs outside. He said he would try not to put a 612 on port 1 with an inserter since it could also be a 612 issue given the other problems I'm having.

EDIT: If anyone knows how/why the system worked for a whole year without any power inserter at all with a basic 211 receiver on port 1, please explain since the inserter is supposedly REQUIRED for the DPP44 to even work.


----------



## Ken Green

avidday said:


> The 612 was on port 1 with the inserter. He moved the 311 to port 1 and put the inserter on it. For some reason I was dropping satellites with the 612 on the same port as the inserter, which was even causing problems on my 211 on port 2 or 3 (I forget which). Once it was moved, everything is golden. Mine worked fine from February 7th until earlier this week and then the problem started suddenly for no apparent reason.
> 
> One of the things the tech mentioned is a diplexer that may need to be installed if the receiver is a dual tuner using a separator on port 1. My setup didn't have a diplexer. It was easier (and cheaper?) to just move it to a single tuner line and swap inputs outside. He said he would try not to put a 612 on port 1 with an inserter since it could also be a 612 issue given the other problems I'm having.
> 
> EDIT: If anyone knows how/why the system worked for a whole year without any power inserter at all with a basic 211 receiver on port 1, please explain since the inserter is supposedly REQUIRED for the DPP44 to even work.


I wonder if it has anything to do with they type of LNB's, or how they are fed into the DPP44  
If you'd like to compare, I just looked at mine:

Input Switch 1 & 2 (trunked)
119° > Port 1 - Sngl
110° > Port 2 - Sngl
129° > Port 3 - Sngl
118° > Port 4 - Dbnd (FSS/DBS)

Output Switch 1
Port 1 > 622 (inserter) (w/separator @ receiver)
Port 2 > 622 (w/separator @ receiver)
Port 3 > 211
Port 4 > 510
Output Switch 2
Port 1 > 612 (inserter) (w/separator @ receiver)
Port 2 > 722 (w/separator @ receiver)
Port 3 > Unused
Port 4 > Unused

1000+ dish antenna (no diplexers)
OTA fed separately

I've read of others saying their DPP44 worked without the power inserter, but DISH specifically states it must be used. 

I'd be curious to know how yours is configured, if it's no trouble


----------



## avidday

Ken Green said:


> I'd be curious to know how yours is configured, if it's no trouble


I'd be more than happy to look at the switch... if didn't require walking on my back porch roof to get to it... I'm a large gentleman and I have an issue with heights. :nono:

From what I understood the tech say and if I remember correctly, 119 is on port 1, 110 on port 2, and 129 on port 3 for the inputs. I have a 311 on output ports 1 and 4, a 612 (w/separator) on port 2, and a 211 on port 3. Before the 612, when it was working without the inserter, it was 211 on ports 1 & 3 and 311 on ports 2 & 4. This is a Dish 1000 system (not 1000.2) and has only 3 outputs to the DPP44.

If I understood the conversation between the tech and the phone rep correctly, it sounded like the system would pull all the power it needed from the receiver, but it could burn up the switch, the receiver, or the electrical plug the receiver's attached to (potential house fire?). They mentioned it being high voltage current to the switch (though I would suspect it would be somewhat low voltage and high amperage, so as not to kill anyone who touched the cable) and shouln't be able to work, at least not well, without the inserter.


----------



## BNUMM

How long is the cable from the 612 to the switch? How long is the cable from the 311 to the switch? I had a situation where 2 receivers ( both were 625's ) were installed without a power inserter. This worked for about 6 months and then one of the 625s started having problems. I tried everything and finally had to put the power inserter near the 625 that was the furthest away ( about 100 feet ). It would not work when the power inserter was near the switch or on the cable for the 625 closest to the switch. Yes the power inserter needs to be on port 1.


----------



## avidday

BNUMM said:


> How long is the cable from the 612 to the switch? How long is the cable from the 311 to the switch? I had a situation where 2 receivers ( both were 625's ) were installed without a power inserter. This worked for about 6 months and then one of the 625s started having problems. I tried everything and finally had to put the power inserter near the 625 that was the furthest away ( about 100 feet ). It would not work when the power inserter was near the switch or on the cable for the 625 closest to the switch. Yes the power inserter needs to be on port 1.


From the 612 is about 100-120 ft tops. The 311 actually does run about 10ft longer and is on port 1.

For more reference, Dish customer service apparenly can't help you unless your box is locked up at the EXACT moment you are talking to them. They are helpless and will accuse you of attempting to damage the box (which you will have to pay for!) if you attempt to recreate the problem with them on the phone.


----------



## Polardog

avidday said:


> For more reference, Dish customer service apparenly can't help you unless your box is locked up at the EXACT moment you are talking to them. They are helpless and will accuse you of attempting to damage the box (which you will have to pay for!) if you attempt to recreate the problem with them on the phone.


I was able to get my 612 to lock up while 2 service techs were at my house to replace it although they didn't have a replacement 612 with them. One said "yep. bad reciever" as they left the house. In 2 service calls to try and remedy the situation nothing more than signal strength was checked.
I was instructed to call Dish to request a replacement reciever which, when it arrived, was physically damaged.
When a servicable 612 did arrive it also locks up.
Since I upgraded to Dish HD 2 months ago the 612 has been nothing but trouble.
2 of the 3 612's installed in my home had to be replaced and thus sent back to Dish. The 3rd 612 is currently providing me with occasional lock-ups. 
I recieved 2 phone calls from Dish to remind me that I would be charged if the recievers were not sent back. However, no phone call to check on my satisfaction with with the upgrade and service.


----------



## Ken Green

avidday said:


> For more reference, Dish customer service apparenly can't help you unless your box is locked up at the EXACT moment you are talking to them. They are helpless and will accuse you of attempting to damage the box (which you will have to pay for!) if you attempt to recreate the problem with them on the phone.


Avidday,
I was never clear on your answer...are you dealing directly with the DishNetwork (Echostar) technicians, or the technical department at your phone/TV bundle....ie: At&t, Verizon, etc.?


----------



## avidday

Ken Green said:


> Avidday,
> I was never clear on your answer...are you dealing directly with the DishNetwork (Echostar) technicians, or the technical department at your phone/TV bundle....ie: At&t, Verizon, etc.?


I honestly don't know. Every time I call, I get a tech that mentions my phone company in the greeting, so it could be anyone I guess.

Anyway, I will be rid of the 612 come Saturday morning. I would suggest anyone with a 612 call in and request another receiver. Be polite though, no need to get angry but be insistent that you want something else. I have a 622 coming.

Free at last!


----------



## Ken Green

avidday said:


> I honestly don't know. Every time I call, I get a tech that mentions my phone company in the greeting, so it could be anyone I guess.
> Anyway, I will be rid of the 612 come Saturday morning. I would suggest anyone with a 612 call in and request another receiver. Be polite though, no need to get angry but be insistent that you want something else. I have a 622 coming.
> Free at last!


Good to hear you got it worked out


----------



## jb240z

avidday said:


> I honestly don't know. Every time I call, I get a tech that mentions my phone company in the greeting, so it could be anyone I guess.
> 
> Anyway, I will be rid of the 612 come Saturday morning. I would suggest anyone with a 612 call in and request another receiver. Be polite though, no need to get angry but be insistent that you want something else. I have a 622 coming.
> 
> Free at last!


Well, I have joined the nightmare. I had E* installed today, Dish 1000.2, VIP-722, VIP-211, and the dreaded VIP-612 with 473. I actually tried calling CS before the install to get the 612 changed, but no luck. I was able to get the guide loop and multiple lockups within 10 minutes of turning it on, while the tech was still here!! He tried to help, called his manager, etc., etc., but ended up telling me to call CS and get another one. After 3 separate calls, including one with a "supervisor", all I could get was another 612. I figure E* is going to be delivering me a new one about every 2-3 days, until they get it fixed, because I will call them every time it chokes. And to make matters worse, the wife thinks the SD picture sucks compared to the D* Tivo box I just replaced. I haven't canceled D* yet, maybe $400 to go HD isn't so bad.

I just can't believe E* thinks this is good business. They know and admit they have problems with this box, yet they continue to install them. Even the tech, who is a Dish employee, wasn't happy about it. It was his first 612 install.


----------



## Dan the LAN MAn

Tron2008 said:


> Just received my new 612 box this morning and as of 9:00 pm it's already locked up 4 times. Not good. What causes it to lock up is not repeatable and it even happened a few minutes ago after reading this thread and trying to see what software update I had (L471).
> 
> I'm not new to Dish or DVRs (had 2 prior). I am new to the HD side of Dish. I know this is a new model but come on, lock ups 4 times in one day is NOT acceptable. I also do notice a lot of delay or hesitation when trying to view the EPG or change channels. I assume the longer delay in switching channels may be because of the larger HD data but don't know for sure.
> 
> Any other experiences like this would be nice to see.


Greetings,

I am embarrassed for recently advising my client to upgrade to HD and blindly selected two new 612's, which were installed by a DISH Network installer on 3/3/08. First one locked up for him during initial setup! He was beginning to chafe at the bit to get out of there. Both have since proven to be unreliable for recording or for enjoying programs - especially when you have to hard reset it near the end of your movie. Reboots / Resync takes what seems like forever! And they are needed randomly and frequently (every day or so; sometimes multiple times per day).

There may be a correlation between button-pushing on the remote and a sudden lockup. But then again, a ViP 612 that was powered off properly the night before may refuse to power on via remote or simple power button press the next morning.

All testing has been done with HDMI, cabled to Onkyo TX-NR905 AV Hub and then on to a Sony 52XBR5 80 feet away (as the cable runs) using HoneyWell CAT5E to HDMI T/R pair. (Those have their own issues, i.e. randomly blanking screen during HDCP resyncs).

I did see references associating these symptoms with the use of the HDMI port on other forums. Possibly, using Component Video cables may "hide" the random lockup problem.

When the ViP 622 is working, the picture and audio are excellent; just be ready to do the reboot thing! I chatted with Dish Support today and was told "the engineers are working on it." The homeowner and I will be discussing changing both tuners to an alternate HD model, which Dish indicates would be an "upgrade" they would have to charge for. That takes a lot of nerve! Maybe we should be discussing a change in Satellite providers!

Also, I would like to hear if there is a Remote Code for the ViP 612, allowing its IR port to be used by a Nevo Q50 Universal Remote. DISH Support disavowed any knowledge of such a code.

Danne


----------



## tig519

Hi, I'm new here. 

I was extremely excited to take the plunge on new HD TVs a few weeks ago. Right after the TV purchase I contact DishNetwork (been a customer for 5 years everything pkg) to upgrade to HD receivers. First, I was a bit surprised that they initially told me they could only replace one receiver (huh?). I did speak to a "special CS rep" and they agreed to give me (2) HD DVR at N/C. Of course they were the 612s, which I can now see from this forum was probably not the right direction. 

I have 4.73. 

Interesting thing is when the tech finished installing I was so excited to go through the channels that I got the looping thing happen. The tech had just walked out my door and I called out to him and he came back in and said the problem was that the remotes were both set to A and one should be set to B. Yeah, well that didn't last too long.

I get about one freeze a day, I try to avoid scrolling on the guide and through the channels. That seems to decrease the freezes.

Should I be requesting a different model or wait this out and hope for a fix?
If I should ask for another model, which one? 

Appreciate the feedback and hoping that they resolve this issue.


----------



## Ken Green

tig519 said:


> Hi, I'm new here.
> 
> I was extremely excited to take the plunge on new HD TVs a few weeks ago. Right after the TV purchase I contact DishNetwork (been a customer for 5 years everything pkg) to upgrade to HD receivers. First, I was a bit surprised that they initially told me they could only replace one receiver (huh?). I did speak to a "special CS rep" and they agreed to give me (2) HD DVR at N/C. Of course they were the 612s, which I can now see from this forum was probably not the right direction.
> 
> I have 4.73.
> 
> Interesting thing is when the tech finished installing I was so excited to go through the channels that I got the looping thing happen. The tech had just walked out my door and I called out to him and he came back in and said the problem was that the remotes were both set to A and one should be set to B. Yeah, well that didn't last too long.
> 
> I get about one freeze a day, I try to avoid scrolling on the guide and through the channels. That seems to decrease the freezes.
> 
> Should I be requesting a different model or wait this out and hope for a fix?
> If I should ask for another model, which one?
> 
> Appreciate the feedback and hoping that they resolve this issue.


I have heard that changing the 6.3 UHF/IR remote to IR can reduce the guide scroll issue.
If you're system is set up so you can use IR, you may want to try that.


----------



## Cappyxavs

is this 612 really this bad? 

i just ordered two units and if they are as bad as everyone is saying i'll cancel the instal and switch to D in june. 

i had read the D dvr units were terrible so i decided to stay with E and since my 622 has been a pleasure i figured the 612 units would be the same.


----------



## karvy

I just got my 612 yesterday. It downloaded 4.73 and then said it wasn't an authorized receiver. Called Dish and it took about 30 minutes to get it authorized again. 
Had the scrolling issue happen 3 times. The 612 would eventually reboot. Switched to IR and that seems to help. I'm using HDMI.


----------



## langlin

Cappyxavs said:


> is this 612 really this bad?
> 
> i just ordered two units and if they are as bad as everyone is saying i'll cancel the instal and switch to D in june.
> 
> i had read the D dvr units were terrible so i decided to stay with E and since my 622 has been a pleasure i figured the 612 units would be the same.


For the record, I have a 612 that works perfectly, I take it back and forth between my home and our lake house which have completly different set-ups and the 612 identifies the set-up, reconfigures and works like a champ. I use the RF control but don't use HDMI. CAPPYXAVS, I hope you will let us know how your's works, I can't beleive I have the only working 612 out there????


----------



## Cappyxavs

langlin said:


> For the record, I have a 612 that works perfectly, I take it back and forth between my home and our lake house which have completly different set-ups and the 612 identifies the set-up, reconfigures and works like a champ. I use the RF control but don't use HDMI. CAPPYXAVS, I hope you will let us know how your's works, I can't beleive I have the only working 612 out there????


after some thought i'm going to stay with E. they have always been agreat company to deal with and if i need service i will get a new DVR in 3 days. 
the 622 has been one heck of a unit and i would hate to give that up. besides that i have all 6 of the star wars saga in HD on it

jusat a side note i did some more research and those D DVR units are badly reviewed at amazon as well as cnet.


----------



## Cappyxavs

ooops my 612 install has been pushed to next sat. they are having issues getting these recievers.


----------



## Quakeman

At the risk of jinxing myself, I have not had any problems for a week. That's using IR, 4.73, and component cables.


----------



## Cappyxavs

my 612's have been delayed till next week. before i recomit just out of curiosity is there any real item that keeps you with E as opposed to swapping to D besides contarct cost? 

for example the following is why i am staying with E:

>Monster hd
>Family HD
>equipment functions great 
>bad reviews of D's hr series dvrs. 
>i belive enetualy E will have as many nationals as D

Thanks for any input.


----------



## hfthomp

I too am having the guide scroll issue and the freeze up issue. I"m sort of a newbie to Dish so I'm not sure how to switch my remote to IR mode, could someone please help?

I am currently connecting the box to my TV with an HDMI cable.


----------



## Cappyxavs

hfthomp said:


> I too am having the guide scroll issue and the freeze up issue. I"m sort of a newbie to Dish so I'm not sure how to switch my remote to IR mode, could someone please help?
> 
> I am currently connecting the box to my TV with an HDMI cable.


i get my 612's sat. which provider did you switch from and why?


----------



## kstevens

Quakeman said:


> At the risk of jinxing myself, I have not had any problems for a week. That's using IR, 4.73, and component cables.


How did you switch to IR? The remote that came with mine doesn't have the removable card at the bottom to switch from UHF Pro to IR.

Ken


----------



## boylehome

hfthomp said:


> I too am having the guide scroll issue and the freeze up issue. I"m sort of a newbie to Dish so I'm not sure how to switch my remote to IR mode, could someone please help?
> 
> I am currently connecting the box to my TV with an HDMI cable.


Remove the battery cover for the 6.3 IR/UHF PRO remote. Pull on the silver tab that has the words, "UHF PRO." Flip this tab over so the black side is up, plug it back in. Replace the battery cover. You should be good to go.

If for some reason the ViP612 doesn't respond to the remote control after the change, press the "System Information" button on the front panel of the ViP612 then aim the remote at the ViP and press the record button.


----------



## kstevens

boylehome said:


> Remove the battery cover for the 6.3 IR/UHF PRO remote. Pull on the silver tab that has the words, "UHF PRO." Flip this tab over so the black side is up, plug it back in. Replace the battery cover. You should be good to go.
> 
> If for some reason the ViP612 doesn't respond to the remote control after the change, press the "System Information" button on the front panel of the ViP612 then aim the remote at the ViP and press the record button.


Ah, I didn't pull hard enough on mine to remove it. I thought it was integrated into the remote.

Ken


----------



## jkinzel

We had Dish 500 and just updated to HD. I live in the Northwest and was not told until the installer showed up to install the new equipment that I needed a second dish (a 24” along with the existing 20”) to get the HD channels. The new dish points 10 degrees west of the existing dish. I really wanted to keep the trash factor down, but reluctantly agreed. 

The next hurdle was to replace all the cables with 3000 MHz cable from the dish’s to the Vip612 receiver.

That done we finally had a good signal and a great picture.

Now that we have had this up and running for 2 days I can tell you what I have found good and bad about this set up.

The Good: Great picture, amazing. Using HDMI

The Bad: At random times we get a one second freeze or glitch as I call it and then the show goes on, but I might miss two or three words in a sentence. This might happen once every two to four hours or as much as three times during an hour long program.

The cooling fan in the Vip612 is noisy. At listening volumes when watching TV you can hear the faint hum of the cooling fan over the TV audio. When the Vip612 has been off all night the fan continues to run and is quite audible. I find this extremely annoying and my wife is really, well to put it kindly, upset. She has threatened to have them come and take it out.

Does anyone have this problem with the cooling fan? Even my computer does not make that much noise when it’s running.

John


----------



## phrelin

langlin said:


> For the record, I have a 612 that works perfectly, I take it back and forth between my home and our lake house which have completly different set-ups and the 612 identifies the set-up, reconfigures and works like a champ. I use the RF control but don't use HDMI. CAPPYXAVS, I hope you will let us know how your's works, I can't beleive I have the only working 612 out there????


Would love to hear from others who haven't had serious problems with the 612.


----------



## Cappyxavs

langlin said:


> For the record, I have a 612 that works perfectly, I take it back and forth between my home and our lake house which have completly different set-ups and the 612 identifies the set-up, reconfigures and works like a champ. I use the RF control but don't use HDMI. CAPPYXAVS, I hope you will let us know how your's works, I can't beleive I have the only working 612 out there????


won't be able to as i have had a change of plans..... dish failed to show up twice for thier appointment to instal the 612 units. the second time they didn't even bother to call. i had to call the main office to find out they were not comming they told me that the tech couldn't make it then they said they had already called and said we would reschedule which never happened. 
i told them to cancel the work order and confirmed my june contract end date.

following this phone call i then called D and set up installation of 3 hr21 units and a sd revcr. they will be here mon unless they have to wait on hr21 units. according to my calculations after the initial 12 month discount i will be paying less money for more overall channels not to mention more HD channels when compared to E. i requested the 21 units because they are laquer black which will be a great match to my other components. whatever the querks are with these units i will work through them with fw updates and eventualy they will function as well as a 622.

on the plus side this friday will see BSG in HD better yet I will see my favorite show Doctor Who in HD and Hopefully DD5.1


----------



## psaman

Howdy from South Texas Folks,
I am new here and have been trying to get information on my problem. After 10+ years with Dish I decided to upgrade to HD last December to the Vip 612. Since I first got it, it intermittently, freezes video, audio and after 3-5 minutes, will re-boot itself. It may do it once or twice more , then be fine for weeks at a time. Then, it will start doing it all over again. It did it twice last night and just a while ago. It doesn't matter whether I am am watching live TV or the DVR. In searching this and other forums, it appears to be a common problem on many receivers. Current software version is L603. When I ran the counters, it shows average Hd temp as 105 F. That does not seem terribly high, the receiver is not in an enclosed cabinet, it is on a shelf and the room is air-conditioned. I hate to call Dish, since from what I read, if they replace it, the new one might do the same thing. Is this the price one has to pay for watching Dish in HD??


----------



## HDdude24

I been having the same problems mine. I wonder if I got a bad one?


----------



## HDlover

Same thing here. Software needs fixing AFAIK.


----------



## phrelin

Compared to my 722, my 612 is buggy. I try to avoid watching (skipping commercials, etc) while recording. Sometimes I don't, and usually regret it. The 612 does need a new software update. My guess is that if you complain to tech support, you'll get a "Say what? We aren't aware of that." But email both [email protected] and [email protected] and see if you get a response.


----------



## HDdude24

Mine will freeze with the picture lock up and audio still going or other way around audio stops and pictures still going.


----------



## garywiley

Mine also.

Gary


----------



## GMJH

I'm expecting two 612's from D Network tommorow. as the last post on this was over a year ago, am I to assume these horrible glitches have gone?

Or did people just give up on them?

Thanks


----------



## P Smith

You'll see that by yourself tomorrow.


----------



## GMJH

P Smith said:


> You'll see that by yourself tomorrow.


hehe, well yes. But surely the lack of complaints over an entire year means DN actually got this thing working?........


----------



## P Smith

Don't forget to post your observations.


----------



## garne2t

I have owned a 612 for a few months now and I have been through THREE boxes from Dish and NONE of them have worked properly from the first day I got each of them.

Problems with EVERY box I have received:

1. Picture freezes or jumps for a second or so periodically. Happens from one to four times per hour. Sound cuts out during skip. About half the time, if I go back 10 seconds, it will play that skipped bit properly. The other half of the time it will skip again at the same place.

2. Box freezes up for up to a minute. Won't accept any commands and picture is frozen and sound stops. After waiting up to minute, it works again. Seems to happen primarily when I hit pause or rewind the first time during any TV watching session. Happens about every other time I watch TV.

Does anyone NOT have these problems? Note that I am using an HDMI connection and from what I've read, there may be a link to these problems occurring only with those connect using HDMI? Anyone connected with HDMI NOT seeing these problems? Or anyone NOT connected with HDMI cable see these problems?


----------



## garne2t

I've been through 3 612 receivers and every one has the same problems:

1) Locks up for up to about a minute when pause/rewind (usually only first time during a session)

2) Skips a second or so of video/sound about one to four times per hour.

Note I'm connected using an HDMI cable and from what I read, those having the problems MAY be more likely to have this connection. Others using HDMI that are having this problem?


----------



## oljim

garne2t said:


> I've been through 3 612 receivers and every one has the same problems:
> 
> 1) Locks up for up to about a minute when pause/rewind (usually only first time during a session)
> 
> 2) Skips a second or so of video/sound about one to four times per hour.
> 
> Note I'm connected using an HDMI cable and from what I read, those having the problems MAY be more likely to have this connection. Others using HDMI that are having this problem?


When I turn on my 612 it is 4-6 sec. before I get pict and sound on TV, no delay at all on 622 both on same TV with HDMI.
My 612 has all the problems you list, 622 3 yrs old has none.


----------



## phrelin

garne2t said:


> I have owned a 612 for a few months now and I have been through THREE boxes from Dish and NONE of them have worked properly from the first day I got each of them.
> 
> Problems with EVERY box I have received:
> 
> 1. Picture freezes or jumps for a second or so periodically. Happens from one to four times per hour. Sound cuts out during skip. About half the time, if I go back 10 seconds, it will play that skipped bit properly. The other half of the time it will skip again at the same place.
> 
> 2. Box freezes up for up to a minute. Won't accept any commands and picture is frozen and sound stops. After waiting up to minute, it works again. Seems to happen primarily when I hit pause or rewind the first time during any TV watching session. Happens about every other time I watch TV.
> 
> Does anyone NOT have these problems? Note that I am using an HDMI connection and from what I've read, there may be a link to these problems occurring only with those connect using HDMI? Anyone connected with HDMI NOT seeing these problems? Or anyone NOT connected with HDMI cable see these problems?


Happens all the time and I use component cables. This is being discussed on several threads. I posted the following on another thread.


phrelin said:


> Compared to my 722, my 612 is buggy. I try to avoid watching (skipping commercials, etc) while recording. Sometimes I don't, and usually regret it. The 612 does need a new software update. My guess is that if you complain to tech support, you'll get a "Say what? We aren't aware of that." But email both [email protected] and [email protected] and see if you get a response.


----------



## GMJH

well I sympathise with the people having problems, but I've had two of these boxes for a few days and they both work flawlessly and both are on HDMI. Mind you they were both brand new out of the box units which may have a patch/upgrade.

You have to look at the simple numbers though. Dish N have approximately 11 million homes they serve, of which I'm guessing 4 or 5 million are vip 612's. Out of 4 or 5 million there's bound to be a small percentage that have lots of problems, and those are the ones you read about on forums. You're not going to get millions of people bothering to post with 'Mine works absolutely fine'. So the 612 obviously does have hundreds, even thousands of faulty units, but 99% of them work and work well.


----------



## garne2t

GMJH said:


> well I sympathise with the people having problems, but I've had two of these boxes for a few days and they both work flawlessly and both are on HDMI. Mind you they were both brand new out of the box units which may have a patch/upgrade.
> 
> You have to look at the simple numbers though. Dish N have approximately 11 million homes they serve, of which I'm guessing 4 or 5 million are vip 612's. Out of 4 or 5 million there's bound to be a small percentage that have lots of problems, and those are the ones you read about on forums. You're not going to get millions of people bothering to post with 'Mine works absolutely fine'. So the 612 obviously does have hundreds, even thousands of faulty units, but 99% of them work and work well.


I hear what you're saying although since I've been through 3 612's at my house in the last two weeks, and every one has the same problems, it sure makes me suspect that this is a bug in the system. Do you think Dish just keep sending me so called "refurbished" boxes that have the same problem as the brand new one I bought and exchanged?

I wonder how many people consider these one second skips/glitches and 20 second (average) freezes an annoyance and don't bother complaining? I lived with my original box for a few months before I finally built up enough frustration and fortitude to call customer service. (We all know how fun and time consuming that experience is.)

I wonder what the problem could be if it's not the box? I guess it could only be: the cable(s), dish, uniqueness of my configuration. Note that I have two TVs connected to my box which my be fairly uncommon. (I only watch one TV at a time as I live alone.) One TV is connected to coax and the other to HDMI. Could that have anything to do with it?


----------



## GMJH

I'm not entirely sure of this but isn't the 612 designed to be used with just one TV? It's called the 'Solo' and the site says 'supports one independent viewing HD TV'
(I tried to post a link but the site won't let me)


----------



## garne2t

oljim said:


> When I turn on my 612 it is 4-6 sec. before I get pict and sound on TV, no delay at all on 622 both on same TV with HDMI.
> My 612 has all the problems you list, 622 3 yrs old has none.


So have those with the skips/freezes problems on your 612 decided to just live with it? Have you called customer service? Is there a resolution?

Has anyone been able to fix this problem? With a new box? Or with new cables or other changes? Has anyone with this problem got a suggestion on what to do?

I'm tired of the skips happening at the most inopportune moments and missing something significant in shows! What's the solution?

Thanks!


----------



## Ron Barry

Need to have 5 post before you are allowed to post a link GMJH. You are one away and welcome to DBSTalk.


----------



## Rotryrkt

Best fix for the 612 is to call and demand a 722. I did this about 3 months ago and have had no problems since. In my opinion, the 612 is a piece of junk. I had all the above problems and called customer service endlessly. I finally demanded a 722 and threatened to go to D* if they didn't send me one. No problems since the "fix".


----------



## garne2t

Rotryrkt said:


> Best fix for the 612 is to call and demand a 722. I did this about 3 months ago and have had no problems since. In my opinion, the 612 is a piece of junk. I had all the above problems and called customer service endlessly. I finally demanded a 722 and threatened to go to D* if they didn't send me one. No problems since the "fix".


Thanks for the advice. After demanding the 722 did they then increase your bill for the device that now supports 2 TVs? 722 has higher monthly fees right?


----------



## garne2t

Yes GMJH the 612 supports one TV and I only view one of the TVs at a time. If both TVs are on, they are always viewing the same thing. Although it's extremely rare that I have both TVs on at once. The DVRs that support 2 TVs allow different tuning on each TV. I doubt that connecting up two TVs to my 612 has anything to do with the 612 problems but I'm just clutching at straws. 

So far I haven't heard from one person that has had the problems with the 612 that has found a solution to fix them. Anyone out there start with a 612 that skipped/froze and that was able to resolve the problem? If so how? Thanks!


----------



## Ron Barry

Merged these two threads as it appears we were having multiple conversations of the same thing


----------



## Rotryrkt

garne2t said:


> Thanks for the advice. After demanding the 722 did they then increase your bill for the device that now supports 2 TVs? 722 has higher monthly fees right?


Nope, no increase in fees. I did agree to a new 2 year commitment, however, and they waived all upgrade fees. I wasn't really planning on going anywhere anyway.


----------



## cj9788

I am thinking of getting a 612 but from what I read the the start of the thread I want to confirm if the swap and PIP functions are truly disabled. I have a 625 in singel mode and love the swap feature. If I can not do this on the 612 then I may need to look at the ($ouch$)622.


----------



## chainblu

cj9788 said:


> I am thinking of getting a 612 but from what I read the the start of the thread I want to confirm if the swap and PIP functions are truly disabled. I have a 625 in singel mode and love the swap feature. If I can not do this on the 612 then I may need to look at the ($ouch$)622.


Just to clarify here and your inquiry on the other site, no, the 612 does not do PiP or Swap. While it's possible that a future software release "MIGHT" enable Dual Live Buffers (but not PiP), I wouldn't count on it. Besides, IMO the 612 is flaky enough without adding extra duties.


----------



## milacqua

I need some info on the 612. I have a 622 in the living room that also controls my bedroom tv, which is a HDTV. I have lived with SD in the bedroom for two years but want HD and can't really send a component cable the length of the house from the 622 to the bedroom tv. The 612 looks like the answer but I have a few questions.

First, is it better to buy it outright from someone or just call Dish to rent it like I do my 622? The reason I ask goes to my second question. How do I install the thing and will it work off my present dish that gets signals to my 622? Would I take the coax coming out of my bedroom and simply plug it into the 612 or is there another kind of wiring I have to do from the dish I have? 

The last question deals with the dish itself. I don't know for sure what I have on the roof but I did obtain someone's "500" dish, at least it has "500" on the face of it. If I travel can I take this "500" and the 612 with me to use at a remote location (a hunting camp)? Will this "500" dish work with the 612? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## GMJH

I can't answer most of it, but I do know the 612 runs from a coax cable so you will be able to use that. The 612 works with a 500 dish but I think it looks like you don't receive as many stations. I'm allowed to post links after this post so I'll post the relevant link below this



I hope someone answers your questions properly


----------



## GMJH

This seems to say that the 500 dish won't recieve as many stations as a Dish 1000 but that it's usable

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...-vip-612-dvr-receiver-dish-500-what-else.html


----------



## milacqua

GMJH said:


> This seems to say that the 500 dish won't recieve as many stations as a Dish 1000 but that it's usable
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...-vip-612-dvr-receiver-dish-500-what-else.html


Thanks, that is a good thread. According to it, I think I can do what I want but may have to change the lnb.


----------

